# Has anyone used coconut oil in their horses mane and tail?



## QHriderKE

I have coconut oil for my hair... it's for breakage and stuff... So I don't see why it wouldn't work for a horse. It's a lot more organic than other stuff too I beleive....


----------



## Jake and Dai

I read a whole thread on another forum where people were raving about it so am also interested in peoples opinion here. And I have it on the list to buy when I go to the market later today to try for my two.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Is it an actual oil or is it more like vaseline or a paste?


----------



## QHriderKE

Well, the stuff I use for my hair is an actual oil, but it soaks in or something happens to it (I dunno what!) and it leaves my hair nice, soft, and light.

I'm sure it would be similar for horses...


----------



## Skyseternalangel

That's cool! The only thing I'd be concerned about is working in too much  But used every other day or so might do some good! I'll have to try it..


----------



## DejaVu

I use it and completely recommend it. My geldings tail is soft, shiny, and strong. Because it's so moisturized, there's no breakage of the hair, so his tail has gotten longer and thicker, since the hairs are having the chance to grow all the way down instead of just break off at his cannon bone.

I don't use it in the winter though, because it solidifies in anything under 76 degrees. I just don't have the time to break it apart and heat it to a liquid in the winter. But in the summer, it's liquid and perfect to use.

Coconut oil is the only oil that fully penetrates. It soaks in around 30 minutes or so, and doesn't leave a nasty feel afterwards. Just a soft tail.

For the cold winter months, I use an olive oil concentrate hair strengthener, found in the ethnic isles of the local Walmart, and it maintains the work the coconut oil has done. Not quite as moisturized, but still very soft and shiny.

I don't use anything else. I don't use anything sold in tack stores anymore besides occasionally Cowboy Magic on rough tangles with a horse who hasn't been coconut oil treated.

It doesn't take a whole lot, but in case you use a lot, it will still soak in completely, just over a longer period of time. You really can't use too much to the point of oiliness. The stuff soaks in fast.


----------



## tbrantley

How long did you use it for before you noticed a difference? How much did you use? How often did you use it?

It sounds like somthing I would want to try.


----------



## DejaVu

Honestly, I put it in, and the next day, it already felt a lot better. I remember after about a week, I really could feel, and even see the difference. It was all maintenance after that.

Now, after almost a year, I don't see how a single hair on his tail could ever break again. 

When it was liquid in the summer, I got one of the hair dye applicator things (one of these things-Sally - Sally Slant Tip Color Applicator Bottle) and poured it in there. I used that thing, since the nozzle is so small, it's easier to pour the right amount. I would pour some in my palm, about enough to fill it without dripping out, then starting at the base, and work it in from top to bottom. 

In the winter when I don't use the olive oil, I'll heat it up enough to where it's like a paste, and just dig out a small amount, and warm it up with my hands to liquify it, then do the same. Or, you could just keep it inside at room temperature, and not go through all of that.

If your horse has a lot of tail, then use as much as you need. But, that amount is about right for my geldings tail.

I use it about 4-5 times a week, as that's how often I'm out at the barn (I keep him on my grandparents land about 15 minutes away).

I definitely suggest trying it. It's done a great job for me, as well as several other people.


----------



## spookychick13

Where do you get your coconut oil? Is there a particular brand you prefer?


----------



## tbrantley

I bought LouAnna coconut oil from Wal-Mart. It cost around $5.00. I tried to use it on my horses mane and tail yesterday. I warmed it up in my hands, rubbed it through. I like how soft it made my hands feel. I can't wait to see how it does.


----------



## DejaVu

^That's the brand I use. 

As long as it's virgin coconut oil, it's good.


----------



## Golden Horse

Where in the store do you find it?


----------



## Jake and Dai

GH...I think its in the cooking section. I checked my local A&P, they did not have it (but they do have LuAnn Peanut Oil). So I'm heading to Wal*Mart at some point this week to pick up some.


----------



## tbrantley

I found it in the cooking oil section at a Super Wal-Mart.


----------



## highlander

Reckon it would help get some condition into a tb's tail? She has got a lovely thick tail for a tb but needs some protection from the mud and heat in summer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mygirllola

I use an ethnic hair spray that contains coconut oil. I love it!


----------



## spookychick13

I am so totally trying this, thanks!


----------



## leoandlivvy

i would love to try this, how might you apply it?


----------



## tbrantley

I have been doing a little more research about the benefits of coconut oil. I am taking this from another document. This is what I discovered:

Unlike other petroleum based oils or products containing silicones, CO is different molecularly and actually penetrates INTO the hair shaft rather than simply coating the outside of the hair. A coated hair is sealed from recieving moisture. Even thought it may APPEAR slick, shiny or soft...it is actually starving for moisture. Often times after prolonged use of products such as Cowboy Magic or Show/Laser sheens the hairs become brittle and break. See this study. 

What does it do?

Because of it's special properties it is a deep conditioner and moisturizer. A flexible hair is much less likely to break and will keep on growing. Think of it like a dry spaghetti noodle versus a cooked one. The dry one will snap right off whereas a moist one will bend. 

Does it make it grow?

No. It doesn't. Hair GROWTH comes from the inside. You can encourage hair to remain healthy once on the outside by keeping it healthy and moisturized. It won't repair breakage but will help prevent it. 

What kind do I buy?

I use cooking grade 100% pure virgin coconut oil. NOT any type of 'hair product'. 










I critiqued the ingredients in a popular 'coconut oil hair product' The majority of the stuff in there is junk...the amount of stuff that actually enriches the mane is really small. No wonder it's cheap. 


How much do I use/ How do I apply it/ How frequently do I use it?

When you use it, do about a table spoon at a time, rub it in your hands and use your fingers to sort of comb it through each section. Concentrate on the ends. I use it any time the hair or weather seems dry. I average about once a week.

I will put on CO down the length of the hair. I melt it in my hands or spoon it out if it is liquid, rub it together and run my fingers through about 2 inch sections of hair. Then I go back to the jar for more...and continue on down the mane or tail.

If after 30 minutes the hair still seems over oiled, you've used to much. Go lighter next time. It's ok to just leave on. It does not build up a residue. 

Can I use it in conjunction with other products? 

Sure. I especially liked using MTG at the roots and CO at the main length and ends of the hair. Double whammy. 

What else do I need to know about coconut oil?

DON'T refrigerate it! 

It will get as hard like white wax and you'll never get it out of the jar. It liquifies at something like 76 degrees. So it will stay liquid pretty much all the time. In winter, bring it inside if your barn gets very cold. 

I have had NO experience with CO attracting insects. There aren't any sugars or anything like that in it. 

And for it's texture, when you first apply it...yes, it's oily/greasy. It QUICKLY absorbs though (within 30 minutes, so long as you don't over do it) and it does not leave a sticky, or gross residue. 

You do not need to wash the tail prior or after applying. Remember, the more you wash the more the soap strips out the natural oils and stuff.

If your horse has a light colored tail, expect it to pick up dirt. Sorry about that. Some horses do, some don't. 

If you are interested in the absolutely AMAZING health benefits for humans, read here. Some of them include fighting viruses and diseases as well as weight loss. To think? You can lose weight from eating a fat?









The amazing benefits of coconut oil! 


I found this very interesting.


----------



## COWCHICK77

This is so cool! I don't like using Show Sheen or other brands because they are silicone based which ruins the hair. So I have been using MTG which attracts the dirt. Occasionally I will use Infusium 23 diluted with water. I am excited to try this 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueNH

The horses are out of luck. I just brushed it into my hair and scalp. The dry wood heat does a number on my hair in the winter.


----------



## tbrantley

Let me know how it works in your hair. I just cooked fried potatoes with the coconut oil. It smelled really good cooking and tasted good too.


I used in my horses mane and tail. I liked the way it felt going on and brushed through. I really liked how soft my hands were after.


----------



## Golden Horse

Canadians does this sound like a good deal https://well.ca/products/nutiva-organic-virgin-coconut-oil_20597.html?ref=rviewed free shipping as well


----------



## Jake and Dai

I just bought some tonight at Wal*Mart...cannot wait to try it out tomorrow.


----------



## Black Beauty 94

I heard you use 100 % pure oil


----------



## SueNH

I found mine in the organic food section of my grocery store. It is 100% virgin coconut oil. A quart sized jar was $20. That's why I'm saying the horses are out of luck.

I put a little too much in my hair but my hair and scalped soaked a bunch of it up. Went to put the dogs out on the chain for a few and the stuff stiffened into candle wax hardness. Softened in minutes on returning inside. I braided my hair and threw a towel down on my pillow and slept with it in. By morning my scalp was not nearly as dry feeling. Rinsed the excess out in the shower. Feels so soft now.
My hair is long, down past the middle of my back and I had very little trouble brushing it out afterwards.


----------



## tbrantley

If you have a Super Wal*Mart close by you might check there. I had to go to a Super Wal*Mart to get the pure CO but it had it for about $5.00.


----------



## spookychick13

I can't wait to try it. My horse's mane is breaking right at the root. :/ I was using MGT but frankly I can't stand the smell.

This is where I got mine:


----------



## spookychick13

So it arrived and it's solid. I am assuming this is from the cold and it will liquefy as it warms up?? :/


----------



## tbrantley

CO is a solid and you take about a table spoon and put it in your hand and rub it together until it melts in your hands. Then rub it into a section at a time. I rub it completely in and then braid their hair.


Good luck!


----------



## newbhj

I haven't used it in Dancers tail yet, but I used in my own hair today before I showered and now it feels and looks really nice. It doesn't look oily even though I am blonde (looks greasy easily) and came out with one shampoo.
I get it in a 1/2 gallon tub from a local health food store, so not much help for you there. 
Has anybody had any issues with it solidifying in the winter cold? It's currently 20F here and I want to know if it will make white chunks in the tail.


----------



## LuckyRVT

Yes yes! were did you get it? i currently use Showshine on my horses main and tail and am pretty pleased but her tail is and can be a nightmare! (esp when i cant get over to her always weekly) she had a dread lock (and i am dead serious about that) when i met her...i combed it out and i know if i dont keep up on it it will get bad again (i just bought her today!) :-D


----------



## nicolerm

You can also buy bulk coconut oil from soap-making supply dealers. I've got a big 7 lb jar that I paid about 20 bucks for a while back and I use it for everything.


----------



## mvinotime

I love it. I use it as moisutirzer for my dogs (hairless Chinese crested's) skin, on my hair and on my horses mane and tail. It does solidify in the cold however, if you just keep rubbing it in your hands until all the white is gone you wont get chunks. It melts very nicely and isnt greasy. Just wonderful stuff


----------



## NeverGiveUp

There is a great recipe for horse mane and tail conditioner. You use Fractionated Coconut Oil. Witch Hazel and Glyerine. Best horse conditioner I have ever used!!!!


----------



## CaseMase

It works great for my horse's mane and tail. You get fractioned coconut oil which is a liquid and you get regular coconut oil which isa solid in cold weather and a liquid in warm weather. I use regular coconut oil on my horse's mane about every month or two, I just massage it into the roots and through the mane. My horse's mane has grown a lot since I have started to use it. You can wash it off after a couple of days , or you can use only a little on the roots and leave it on for longer. The hair does get quite dirty as all the dust cling to it.


----------



## QtrBel

MODERATORS NOTE:

This thread is more than 5 years old posted...
Members involved in the discussion may not be active currently...

Please keep this in mind when reading older threads. 

If you are needing information, wanting to share information or would like to start a discussion then starting your own thread is advised.

Thank you
Thank-you.


----------



## Avna

Here's a bit of science about adding grease, oil, etc. to hair (human hair website but hair is hair)

Science-y Hair Blog: Oils ? Which Ones Soak In vs. Coat the Hair?


----------

